# Hello all



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I have an Irish sport horse, and i'm certain there is Irish Draught in there! Hoofmaker is meant to work wonders, but I've also been told mixing sugar and iodine works well. My lad had white feet so I put cornacresent (sp?) on him daily.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hello & welcome to the forum. When we bought our 1st paint he wore shoes all the way around & was very tender foot on the gravel where boarded when his shoes were removed. We used warmed turpentine (a method recommended be the vet) he said to only apply to the under side where the horse would stand. It was sold at the local farm store in the equine section. We used a tiny crock to warm it & painted in on with a small brush. It worked like a charm... in a relatively short time his tenderness disappeared. He is still with us & still barefoot with stellar hooves!


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

Hi Shep
Welcome. 
I'm also fairly new to the forum.
I have a Dutch/ Trakehner horse with typically rubbish WB feet. I also live in the land of rain and mud-- the Republic of Ireland!! My horse has been barefoot for about a year now. I ride him daily, compete and do a bit of roadwork. I put him on NAF Profoot and haven't looked back really (bar the fact that his feet can get a little soft in all the rain!!)
It will take a few months, but persist with it, make sure you have a good Blacksmith and use Profeet!! I also have a couple of friends who just completed a 500km trek around France on their barefoot horses-- who had only had them whipped off a few months prior. They used special boots as they were riding 20-30km per day on rubble. The horses came home fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, welcome to the forum. YOu are NOT the only male her, by no means, and not the only Male in their 50's. They'll find you, don't worry. 

I part lease an Irish Sport HOrse, who has a lot of draught in him. He is barefoot. He has been a bit tender lately, so am thinking of the warm turpentine thingy. He is pasture boarded and recieves no grain or supplements at all. He' super hardy, and is great in the winter when the ground is soft, but lately has beena bit particular about where he puts his feet.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The turpentine mentioned is not the floor kind. It's Venice Turpentine, sold in tack shops andante is horse safe. It works well - I use it on my barefoot gelding.

Just be sure you get Venice turpentine if you go that route and not something from the hardware store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No we're all overjoyed that you've taken interest in horses and have decided to join our forum!!! Welcome 

As for sore feet... maybe look into hoof boots? Not sure. Gravel is hard to deal with :/


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everybody  and for the advice about hardening my mares hooves


----------



## kizzys mum (Jun 8, 2012)

hi,
i`am also new and sheps other half(knew i should`ve posted first he`s never off this site now lol)

i`ve had kyra for 6 years and she is my pride and joy she has the sturdyness and bulk of her irsh draught side and the speed and aglity of her TB side so she is great fun to be round.
when i got her she only had front shoes on which were 3 sizes too small the farrair said when she had them removed hence why i won`t shoe her and the fact she seems happyer unshoed.
But as shep says because of the gravel at our new yard she is very foot sore. It`s not just her that is foot sore but for some reason we seem to be the only ones getting the 3rd degree bout her potting on the gravel she dose look lame on the gravel but once on concerte or hard surface shes fine.

just some girls at the yard seemed to be scared of her not sure if its just her size or wot but they don`t want to know.
she is such a baby i can`t see why any one would be scared of her but hey shes mine.

There is pic up of her on sheps profile(he pinched all the best ones for his)
let me know wot u think.
oh and who dose the great sig i sooo want 1.

and thanks for the great welcomes .


blossom


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome as well! I wouldn't pay much notice to the "yard gangs", you are going to find them everywhere you go. You'll have the know alls, the think they know alls, and the know nothings. Do your thing, ask the yard owner or other qualified people for advice should you need it and let the gang do as they do 

She looks lovely! Look forward to chatting with you


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

Trouble is, our yard owner isn't exactly clued up either lol and unfortunatly very much influenced by the yards resident expert as is the rest of the "yard gang"


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

On the plus side, our Vet (whom we called out under pressure from the "yard gang") said that he wasn't needed and that we were doing everything right, the improvment has been remarkable in less than three weeks,according to the other half, Kizzy has never got on with men before she met me


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Concentrate on your horse and let the gang do as they want to do. Just pass no notice to it and you can be certain at some stage that there will be a few people involved in the clique who don't actually want to be and they will drift to where there is no drama. 

I had what sounds like a similar situation happen a few years ago, when I was away they went on this witchhunt about how neglected my poor horse was. My horse gets a dirty nose for a few weeks (wasn't off his grub and hadnt lost condition) when the bad weather comes in, no amount of antibiotics will do anything and this is something we go through for about a month in October. They got the dentist out without my permission and the day after I was back, they had a vet out and asked the vet to look at him. Thankfully I was there at the time, and the vet asked why Bandit needed to be looked at - I explained to him what was happening with Bandit, and he then let them all know there was nothing wrong with my horse.. and to mind their own business. 

My reaction to it, was to crack on with my horse and my own thing. They could talk and moan all they wanted but I was there for Bandit, and nobody else. I'm done with high school, I'm done with clique and gossiping - unfortanetly some middle aged women are not


----------

